
Want to Hire Millennials? Better Help Repay Student Debt - benryon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-07/want-to-hire-a-millennial-better-help-repay-their-student-debt
======
Bostonian
We have saved over the years to enable our children to graduate from college
debt-free. I don't think it's fair for employers to effectively pay some
employees more than others because of their indebtedness. Companies could
simply raise entry-level salaries to help employees repay debt.

